# Flags



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Getting annoying this, so i read all the posts in one section then look in another when i go back to the previous section all the posts are ticked to show fresh posts but when i look they are the same as last time it's getting so that i don't know whats worth looking at or not :?

Not a critisism as i know that a lot of work goes into this forum, it just seems to have been very glitchy since the hucking fackers have been in :x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Same here M8 , so it is not just me


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

TFFT i thought my brain had finally given up the fight


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

It's not just you guys - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=35921 and http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=35854

I now keep getting logged out as well :?

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We're all suffering. I've tried getting hold of Jae but he doesn't seem to respond or be around. :?


----------

